# Minicomponente JVC calienta demasiado



## Blacho (Ene 22, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro... bueno les queria comentar y consultar.. antes que nada les comento que (busque en el foro sobre este tema pero la havia algunos que decian una cosa y otros otra y alfinal no entendi), tengo conectado dos bafles a un minicomponente JVC modelo MX-J10 bueno el tema es este.. cuando estoy escuchando musica y esta esta en volumen bajo anda de 10 pero cuando lo pongo al 100% este se rre calienta mucho en la parte de las salidas llega a una temperatura tan alta que no se puede tocar porque te quema.... Les queria consultar si le puedo meter un COOLER de fuente de PC para refrigerar la etapa de potencia.. pero la pregunta es como lo pongo? osea como lo coloco?
abajo les dejo dos fotos de los bafles que arme yo mismo y los cual le conecto uno a cada salida.. 
El bafle grande de 3 vias tiene un tweeter domo de 4 pulgadas un subwoofer de 6,5 pulgadas y un woofer de 8 pulgadas.
el bafle de una via (solo graves) tiene un subwoofer de 6 pulgadas con cajon ventilado

                                                                                              ATTM:Muchas Gracias


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 22, 2014)

Antes de meter el "cooler", (no sobra), es muy bueno analizar la conexión de los bafles, pues es muy probable que estes bajando de la impedancia que admite tu equipo.

de cuantos Ω, son tus bafles y como los tienes conectados y que tipo de crossover(tres vias), cuidado y es mejor que lo hagas rápido antes de que tu amplificador pase a mejor vida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2014)

Como te dice Nasa , seguro pusiste los parlantes en paralelo y vas a incendiar  el JVC


----------



## Blacho (Ene 22, 2014)

Hola antes que nada, gracias por su rapida respuesta...  el crossover de tres vias del bafle grande es pasivo, para graves una bobina para medios un capasitor con una bobina y para agudos un capacitor de poliester... y el chiquito (el bafle) tiene solo un filtro pasa bajos (bobina) comun y pasiva.... los bafles si estan conectados en paralelo, eso de la impendancia es algo que me cuesta mucho de entender y noce porque, me lo explican pero es la unica cosa que me cuesta entender disculpen mi ignorancia..



amigos olvide decirles que cada woofer tiene una impendancia de 4 Ω y la impendancia de la etapa de potencia tambien es 4Ω por salida...


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 22, 2014)

Ahi está tu problema, el amplificador de tu equipo esta diseñado para una impedancia mínima de 6Ω, estás colocándole dos bafles de 4Ω en paralelo baja a 2Ω, no es suficiente como para que tu amplificador se proteja de inmediato, pero cuando le exiges mas potencia se recalienta hasta morir.

pasate por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sonorizacion-ambientes-99629/


----------



## Blacho (Ene 22, 2014)

uu qe mal :/ osea que si yo conecto los bafles en serie osea... negativo a la potencia-positivo a negativo del otro woofer-y positivo a la potencia la impendancia sera de 2 ohmios?.. esto es asi? desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 22, 2014)

nop asi estan en serie y se sube a 8Ω no hay problema, pues tu equipo está diseñado para 6Ω y tiene una potencia de 60W rms a esta impedancia ver el manual de tu equipo:
 "JVC modelo MX-J10 tiene en amplificador 6Ω 60W min por canal" página 31 del manual
http://download.tigersea.com/homeaudio/jvc/jvc_mx_mxj10/manuals_file/173779.pdf
mira:
Ver el archivo adjunto 87829


----------



## Blacho (Ene 22, 2014)

asique como tengo que conectarlo?... tengo que conectarlo en paralelo o en serie... te recuerdo que no uso los dos bafles en una sola salida... uno a cada salida.. el bafle chiquito lo dejo como esta porque es de 4Ω y como esta solo en una salida funciona bien igual... el problema es el grande que tiene dos woofers y un tweeter


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 22, 2014)

Cómo tienes las conexiones una imagencita, o un planito esquemático de la conexión



Como tu equipo esta diseñado para 6Ω, muchas veces cuando conectas una bocina de 4Ω, su protección no lo lee como corto, pero a medida que le exiges (subes el volumen), dependiendo del diseño puede o no protegerse, como tu equipo se está recalentando quiere decir que no se protege lo suficiente.

solo tienes esos 2 bafles para tu equipo?
puedes conectar muchos bafles a tu equipo siempre y cuando utilices una combinación de sus impedancias:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...mpo-conectarlas-amplificador-190-watts-92929/


----------



## Blacho (Ene 22, 2014)

lo tengo conectado asi..
PD:disculpa si esta desprolijo pero lo hice apurado
Por ahora tengo estos dos.... pero me estoy por armar una caja con dos woofers de 6 pulgadas mas


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 22, 2014)

tu equipo puede trabaja con seguridad en 8Ω, pero no en 4Ω.
la potencia es otro cuento, a menor impedancia mayor potencia disipada, 
tu equipo drena 60W a 6Ω, pero a 8Ω drenaria una potencia menor de 60W (mas descansado), en 4  drena mas de lo soportado perono un porcentaje tan alto para matarlo rápido, pero a 2Ω le estas exigiedo al equipo mas del doble de la potencia que puede entregar



no habia visto la imagen, dices que todos los parlantes son a 4Ω, 
pues tienes un lado a 4Ω, mal pero no grave, y el otro a 2Ω, grave.
quiere decir que esa etapa de potencia aguanta, hay otros equipos que simplemente ya se hubieran dañado


----------



## Blacho (Ene 22, 2014)

claro en una salida tengo un woofer solo.... y en la otra salida tengo dos woofers....
Tengo miedo de romper algo.. igual no lo uso fuerte seguido.. porque vivo en un departamento y lo uso despacio pero igual cuando queres disfrutar de un buen sonido se caliente


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 22, 2014)

en el lado donde tienes los 2 parlantes, deberías conectarlos en serie, pero lo que veo es que tienes de todos modos una descompensación, que deberías equilibrar a 8Ω o mejor a 6Ω.



podrías conseguir otro parlante de 4Ω, y colocarlo en serie con el que está solo, y los otros dos colocarlos en serie, así tendrías compensado el equipo y conectado de manera segura incluso cuando lo uses a mucho volumen


----------



## Blacho (Ene 22, 2014)

tengo otro woofer  igual que el chiquito.. no lo uso porque no tiene caja pero bueno le hago una y lo conecto
asi debera andar bien?

y los conecto en serie de esta forma el equipo tendria que quedar balanceado


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 22, 2014)

claro que si pero ten en cuenta la polaridad de los parlantes, mira bien las imagenes el + y el -

A propósito Bienvenido al foro


----------



## Blacho (Ene 22, 2014)

sisi eso lo tengo claro... muchas gracias Nasa te lo agradesco


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 22, 2014)

En Cuanto a la potencia,
(Haciendo un cálculo un poco a la ligera, pero una aproximacion debido a que hay varios factores que entran en juego, pido disculpas a los compañeros del foro)
tu equipo:

drena a 6Ω 60W rms
drena a 8Ω 45W rms
pero en teoría
a 4Ω supuestamente 90W rms, lamentablemente ya se sale del margen de seguridad, pues es seguro hasta los 60W
a 2Ω en teoría 180W rms, por esto es que tu equipo se recalentaba
suerte, 45W en un apartamento es bastante ya, claro que en tu equipo la distorsion es menor en 8Ω que en 6Ω


----------



## Blacho (Ene 22, 2014)

si igual al maximo no se producia nada de saturacion... ademas le metia audio con una tablet la cual tiene una buena salida de audio...


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 22, 2014)

Entoces mejor, menos calor saldrá de tu equipo, y practicamente no necesitaras el ventilador


----------



## Blacho (Ene 25, 2014)

sisi.. ya lo solucione nasa lo conecte como vos me dijiste y ademas de eso le puse un ventilador atras con un trafo aparte.. le puse un cooler de fuente de pc a 12 vol enfocando osea tirando aire para la potencia... y la verdad lo mantiene frio continuamente aunq este al maximo luego de bajarle el volumen si el equipo esta caliente a los minutos esta frio de nuevo.. me ayuda muchisimo el ventilador enfocado al disipador de calor de la pote.. gracias


----------



## adri3p (May 31, 2015)

Disculpen por revivir el tema, ante todo me presento. Soy nuevo en el foro.
Ahora bien, yo tengo un problema similar al comentado con el mismo equipo. Tengo un bafle con la siguiente conexión (conectado al equipo) . El mismo, cuenta con dos parlantes de 6 pulgadas y media y uno chico de 4. Desconozco su potencia. No lo dice.

Como no domino el tema de vinculos paralelos y serie, quisiera saber si dicha conexión esta trabajando en 8 ohm. Por que de esta manera, descartaría el tema del calentamiento por este motivo.

Recuerden que esta conexion que le adjunto es la que esta dentro del bafle. Los cuadraditos que detallo sobre el parlante de 4 son especies de resistencia o transistores (Desconozco)

Espero sus respuesta gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2015)

Están en serie = 16 Ohms , lo del tweeter de 4 Ohmas  es un capacitor y alguna resistencia , no influye en la impedancia


----------



## adri3p (May 31, 2015)

Gracias por la rapida respuesta, entonces el equipo debe estar funcionando mal y calentando por otros motivos. ( A tal punto que he dejado de utilizarlo para no tener problemas graves)

 Si comprase uno nuevo y quisiera utilizar este bafle, podria modificar esta conexion para bajar la impedancia y lograr mas potencia?. Es posible?. Como seria dicha conexion?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2015)

Ummmm , los minicomponentes en general son de 6 Ohms de impedancia.

Si los ponés en paralelo obtendrás 4 Ohms y podrias dañar al futuro minicomponentes.


----------

